# Ahhh...the joys of pet ownership...



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Normally, when I open a new bag of dog food, I pour it into a storage container right away...well, this last bag I bought was something different than what I had been feeding the dogs, so I decided that instead of pouring it into the container, I would just mix a bit of it with what was still left of the old kind so the dogs could get used to it. I put the rest of the open bag in the pantry. 

Well, yesterday, I went into the pantry to get something and left the door open...which I normally wouldn't think twice about. Ruby, my beagle, sniffed her way in there and found the open bag of dog food. She probably ate 5lbs of the stuff. I should have known she was up to no good because, when I looked into the kitchen, my other dog, Petro, was hiding under the table. He usually only does that if Ruby's doing something bad. 

When I went to let them outside I noticed that she didn't look quite right. She was so round...she looked like a stuffed sausage...lol. At first, I couldn't figure out what she got into but then it dawned on me...the dog food. And sure enough, when I went into the pantry I could clearly tell that she'd been the bag.

Later last night when I took her outside she had, like, the biggest poop of all time...it was like 2 of Petro's and he's twice her size. I thought, that's good, she got it all out...well, I was wrong. 

Less than an hour after I took her out and watched her make a giant sasquatch turd, she crapped on the kitchen floor! And it was just as big! So, I clean that up and took her outside again...she pooped some more...then I thought there was no way she could have anything left. I brought her in and put her in her crate for bedtime...

This morning I woke up to her crying...as soon as I got to the kitchen I could smell poo...I was like, oh no...and sure enough she had taken a huge dump in her crate...I couldn't beleive it...even with the amount she ate that she had that much poo left in her! 

I am just praying that she's finished...lol...If I have to clean up one more pile of poo! :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have thought the same thing before - how in the heck could they have any more!!!

My mastiffs like to track down the horse hooves after the farrier has been here, eat them and then have explosive diahrea all OVER my carpet - Now try that with a mastiff - as they stand taller - so you can only imagine - LOL!

Good luck and hope she gets better. You can give her some boiled chicken breast and white rice to help calm the tummy if needed.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh man...that would be awful! I can't even imagine...

Ruby's back to her normal size now, so I think she'll be okay...lol. She never had diarrhea, suprisingly...just really huge poops.

Canned pumpkin works really good for doggy diarrhea too...I put a couple tablespoons in Petro's food before we go for a car ride because he tends to get the runs when he's excited...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i have a basset/lab and he would do the same thing.. don't you love hounds!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You should of had the genius book of world records out at your place...the worlds largest doo-doo-turd :shocked:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonderful . . .I had three 6 week old kittens aloose in my room . . . dooo here, dooo there. . .and PLOP! My bare foot in a nice cold wet spot on the floor that was TOTALLY NOT NATURALLY WATER!!! :idea:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:ROFL: 

One of mine will eat until she explodes if I let her, it's terrible isn't it!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> You should of had the genius book of world records out at your place...the worlds largest doo-doo-turd :shocked:


Yeah, I should have taken a pic with a ruler next to it...I swear it was half her body size...lol... :ROFL:



Sonrise Farm said:


> Wonderful . . .I had three 6 week old kittens aloose in my room . . . dooo here, dooo there. . .and PLOP! My bare foot in a nice cold wet spot on the floor that was TOTALLY NOT NATURALLY WATER!!! :idea:


Oh no! That would probably push me over the egde! Hehehe...it happened to my husband once...Ruby sneaked back into our bedroom when he was in the shower and poopooed on the floor...when he came in the room to get dressed he stepped in it! He was so ticked...I almost peed my pants laughing though...



Epona142 said:


> One of mine will eat until she explodes if I let her, it's terrible isn't it!


Yes, it's really bad...this isn't the first time she's done something like this and probably won't be the last. Why do they do that? LoL...It's not like she doesn't get fed regularly...


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

XD That is so funny! It reminds me of a goat show I once went to, this little girl had this huge Nubian doe, and she was waiting for the Nigerian Dwarves to finish up, and so she was at the door way of the show building, and all of a sudden her Nubian squatted down and started peeing.. and peeing, and peeing, for about 10 minutes, there was this huge puddle (which another goat later slipped in). Almost everyone was staring at her, and she was getting all nervous, and looked like she was about to burst out crying, I felt so bad for her but it was so hilarious! I swear I've never seen anything pee for so long, I thought the doe would never stop, when she finally did the little girl finally relaxed and kept petting her doe. lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah, I should have taken a pic with a ruler next to it...I swear it was half her body size...lol..


 now that is... big :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Amos--LOL...that poor little girl! If I saw that I'd probably burst out laughing! I wonder if the goat had been holding it for a while or something...that sounds like a very long pee!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Canned pumpkin works really good for doggy diarrhea too...


A curious thing is that canned pumpkin is the perfect cure for constipation in dogs too. I am using it right now with my 15 yr old Staffie and it works wonders. In less than 3 hours her plumbing is back up and working. I give her a tablespoon every morning.

:shrug: Seems odd that it works for both diarrhea & constipation :shrug:

_Another cool hint is that because I can't use up an entire can of fresh pumpkin before it starts to go bad, I have taken to freezing it up in an ice cube tray and just thawing out one cube in the microwave every morning and dropping it in her food. Works great._


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Can you give canned pumpkin to goats???


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

capriola-nd said:


> Can you give canned pumpkin to goats???


You could...not sure what effect it would have though as goats and dogs have completely different digestive systems.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

creaturesall--it is strange...pumpkin is like a miracle food for dogs!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pumpkin is a natural wormer for goats.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> pumpkin is a natural wormer for goats.


Wow, that's good to know! Who would've thought...

Is it the seeds or the fleshy part that have that effect? The canned stuff doesn't have seeds in it...


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i had some uncarved pumpkins in my yard for decor
when they started to get a little soft on top i took them out to the goat pen
threw them high in the air
and they split when they hit the ground
my goats all went over and sniffed at them but then walked away
i left them there for about a week then finally ditched them in the manure pile
:shrug: 
i have, for my entire life, (literally, my mom did this too) left food and water out 24/7 for my dogs and cats
i have never had a problem with overeating
even my lab/collie mix who is spayed is 'fit' and not obese
and the pit bull rescue i have came to me obese and has lost a few pounds and is now walking better than he did 
:shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow .....it's like with my goats they get picky....


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I can't resist.... this whole thread gives new meaning to the saying "sh** happens!"

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny...MissMM :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: Oh my gosh,,,so funny!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

The Moral There:

Never turn your back on an open sack of feed 

Too funny FRF
I hope she stops pooing soon :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It depends on the dog. One of my dogs will eat just enough to get full, but the a fore mentioned girl will literally eat until she is going to explode, then eat a few bites more! I have to monitor their meals carefully. 

Silly buggers. :roll:


----------

